# Northern Enclosure for sale



## Nick Phoenix (Aug 24, 2011)

I am selling the domain Northern Enclosure.

Will accept brussel sprouts or bacon bits as payment.


----------



## Dominik Raab (Aug 24, 2011)

Either Nick's account got hacked or he's on drugs.
Nick, what the heck? :D Brussel sprouts? Come on!


----------



## Ben H (Aug 24, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 24, 2011)

It's refreshing to see a developer with a sense of humor, who doesn't fear political correctness. 

I use to love it when Steinberg support told me I sucked, my gear was no good, and their stuff never has any problems.
Now they are all polite and have trained their personal with DAW Sensitivity classes. Makes me hate them even more.

But Reaper and no dongle for 50 bucks helped me forget that bad software habit quickly..

I'd love to see WWE style threads where developers bash each other and really say whats on their minds.


----------



## Dominik Raab (Aug 24, 2011)

chimuelo @ Wed 24 Aug said:


> It's refreshing to see a developer with a sense of humor, who doesn't fear political correctness.
> 
> I use to love it when Steinberg support told me I sucked, my gear was no good, and their stuff never has any problems.
> Now they are all polite and have trained their personal with DAW Sensitivity classes. Makes me hate them even more.
> ...



"In the right corner: Mike Patti from Cinesamples who gave EastWest a hard time with their intuitive yet not perfect product CineBrass! In the left corner: Nick Phoenix from EastWest who delivered a much more complete product with no need for a "Pro" upgrade. Let's get ready to rum-... oh dear, Patti's dead already. Carry that corpse away, I don't want to see that."

:D

Disclaimer: I don't want to insult any of those two, I like both companies' products and a rolling dice decided which would lose the imaginary fight. No offense!


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 24, 2011)

Yepp.
IMHO political correctness is a weakness. If your product is really good, you can be arrogant and tell others they suck, and in this day and age of Lady GaGa style free media attention, you can see that bad news is better than no news.

I have the best gigs in town and always have. Lots of musicians behind my back accuse me of kissing ass. 
Therein lies the problem. Such shallow insights. 
I don't kiss ass, I give facials and even use both hands, so if you're going to step into my world of competition, you'll need an imagination and talent. I don't even use a chick w/ big tits and a sequenced dress anymore. Haven't for years.

Remember all of those Rocky movies announcers lines, like the Ultimate Male, vrs, the Ultimate Meatball, and the Mountain of Molten Lust, etc.
That stuff is great.

Let the bashing and name calling begin.

Announcer : Yes and Andrew K. of LASS has his opponent on the ground, he's up in the corner turnbuckle, top rope, yepp here comes the front rolling dick ear jab........


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 24, 2011)

What the.... ?!!!

This thread started strangely and is now firmly in a parallel dimension.


----------



## MichaelL (Aug 24, 2011)

chimuelo @ Wed Aug 24 said:


> Yepp.
> IMHO political correctness is a weakness. If your product is really good, you can be arrogant and tell others they suck, and in this day and age of Lady GaGa style free media attention, you can see that bad news is better than no news.
> .......



I'm not sure that casting aside political correctness in the spirit of competition is appropriate here. 

Given the possibility that the sale of NS (despite it's failings) might be related in part to Mrs. Garritan's illness, the lack of sensitivity is a bit mind-numbing. 

Maybe Nick is not aware.


----------



## Dominik Raab (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm rather certain Nick wasn't aware of that. I don't think he'd be insensitive in purpose.
I apologize for my own insensitivity, of course. I wasn't aware, either.


----------



## vasio (Aug 24, 2011)

northern enclosures was a satire site Nick put together years ago because of all the cyber police automatic banning and censorship that defined NS. it got to a point of being ridiculous - some of the very best composers were arbitrarily banned hence the satire. now


----------



## Dominik Raab (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying that, vasio - I wasn't around at that time 
Nowadays, a Google search for Northern Enclosure leads to a builder's site :D


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 24, 2011)

Appropriate has nothing to do with it.
The other thread for political correctness and awareness is available for comment too.

I chose to post in both.
This thread was started by someone with an imagination, and humor.
You can roll with that, or be politically correct in a thread desgined to avoid political correctness.

PC is pathetic, I am to the point where if I dont call the bagger at the grocery store an " Agricultural Product Organizer " he/she could be offended, and have a tough time getting along in life...........

GOOD......Maybe it will motivate to excell instead of make excuses....


----------



## MichaelL (Aug 24, 2011)

Dominik Raab @ Wed Aug 24 said:


> Thanks for clarifying that, vasio - I wasn't around at that time
> Nowadays, a Google search for Northern Enclosure leads to a builder's site :D



+1 


Clearly Nick was poking fun at the value of his own site. 

However, timing is everything.


----------



## MichaelL (Aug 24, 2011)

chimuelo @ Wed Aug 24 said:


> Appropriate has nothing to do with it.
> The other thread for political correctness and awareness is available for comment too.
> 
> I chose to post in both.
> ...




No offense Chimuolo, but you remind me of legal clients that I had to coach with respect knowing when it's good idea to keep quiet. If you don't get it that making a joke, which could be misconstrued, when someone's spouse has cancer is inappropriate, and you want to spout off with some hip-musician cynical riff about political correctness, this is one of those times. 

It's not about politics, political correctness, big bad government, or anything else that pisses you off, it's about a little compassion for a family touched by a scary f'ing illness.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 24, 2011)

I did try to change the direction and roll with the imagination, but it seems as though the thread will continue being re diredted to an entirely seperate matter.

Your concern is appreciated.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 24, 2011)

I got a reported post to the admin.

What was it?

Now I'm sorry I got into my office late and missed the juicy stuff...

BAD ADMIN! NAUGHTY!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 24, 2011)

Whether people thought Nick's post was funny or inappropriate, what on earth does it have to do with political correctness?

Besides... most of the PC things people rail against are entirely made up or a misunderstanding. The newspapers in the UK are always harping on about 'political correctness gone mad' or 'health and safety gone mad' and in 9 out of 10 cases the paper has either made the whole thing up or deliberately misinterpreted events. Thus making people utterly paranoid and angry about something that never even happened.

It's 'political correctness gone mad' gone mad.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 24, 2011)

MichaelL @ Wed Aug 24 said:


> Given the possibility that the sale of NS (despite it's failings) might be related in part to Mrs. Garritan's illness, the lack of sensitivity is a bit mind-numbing.


My understanding is that Gary Garritan does not own Northern Sounds. Gary does pay them to host the a sub forum for Garritan (his company,) but as far as I know, that's the end of the association. The two names, NS and Garritan, often go together because NS needs Garritan to survive. But the reverse is definitely not true.

Garritan is a very smartly run company, and I suspect it is still doing very well, even with the personal setbacks.


----------



## MichaelL (Aug 24, 2011)

Mike Greene @ Wed Aug 24 said:


> MichaelL @ Wed Aug 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Given the possibility that the sale of NS (despite it's failings) might be related in part to Mrs. Garritan's illness, the lack of sensitivity is a bit mind-numbing.
> ...




Mike thank you for clarifying that -- a _very_ important distinction, which of course negates the entire argument. 

Chimuelo --Just noticed that you raised the potential Garritan family connection in the original NS Sale thread -- my apologies.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 24, 2011)

Yepp...
I go back a long ways with MrG back to the GigaHarp days.
Extended my sympathies in person to him and his daughter at NAMM years back too. Really fine people..

I still want the WWE developer dropdown thread,,,

Cheers.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 24, 2011)

TheUnfinished @ Wed Aug 24 said:


> Whether people thought Nick's post was funny or inappropriate, what on earth does it have to do with political correctness?
> 
> Besides... most of the PC things people rail against are entirely made up or a misunderstanding. The newspapers in the UK are always harping on about 'political correctness gone mad' or 'health and safety gone mad' and in 9 out of 10 cases the paper has either made the whole thing up or deliberately misinterpreted events. Thus making people utterly paranoid and angry about something that never even happened.
> 
> It's 'political correctness gone mad' gone mad.



+1

Reading the whining about the supposed attack on personal freedom is, at best, tedious and at worst (in the papers) deliberately deceitful to force a political agenda.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 24, 2011)

Mike Greene @ Wed Aug 24 said:


> MichaelL @ Wed Aug 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Given the possibility that the sale of NS (despite it's failings) might be related in part to Mrs. Garritan's illness, the lack of sensitivity is a bit mind-numbing.
> ...



+1


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm generally, like, the PC police, but commenting about NS, which pissed a lot of people off, is not the same as disrespecting Gary or his family. For example, if you thought the newest iteration of GPO sucked and said so, would that be a personal attack on him and his family?? 

In any case, I think we all send personal good wishes.


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay, if you toss in a time machine and guarantee that if I go back to 1995 I get a date with Janine Turner, I'll buy it.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 25, 2011)

I heard her at a Tea Party rally in Texas and was shocked she was a Southern Bell. I always thought she was a babe but never really noticed she uses 2 syllables in the word yes, which I thought was a single syllable word. She sounded quite charming though........Yay-Ess.

I think she is going to buy the NS forum and use it as an archive.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 25, 2011)

You were at a tea party rally?

And she was?!


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 25, 2011)

A time machine - that's a great idea. Can I borrow it when your date is over - I've got a few things I want to fix...


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 25, 2011)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Aug 25 said:


> And she was?!


Yep. Here's her website. 

http://www.janineturner.com/

I should have clarified. I want to use the time machine to go back and date _Maggie O'Connell_.

You can definitely borrow it when I'm done stonzthro. Just remember, what you fix has to be within the Northern Exposure universe.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 25, 2011)

What a waste of beauty.


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL!


----------

